# Debugger von NetBeans 3.6



## jackler (30. Sep 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich den integrierten Debugger von Netbeans 3.6 verwende, erhalte ich stets die folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Start debugger failed: Exception while starting debugger:
> Cannot connect to remote VM
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused



In der Statuszeile der IDE steht folgendes:



> Connecting to localhost: 11555



Ich denke, dass Problem hat irgendwie mit meinem SuSE Linux 9.1 Prof. zu tun (unter Red Hat 9 funktioniert das Debuggen jedenfalls).

Danke schon mal im Voraus

- Jack


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Sep 2004)

Meine erste Vermutung wäre, daß eine laufende Firewall den Port blockiert.


----------



## meez (30. Sep 2004)

Ist das denn überhaupt das was du willst? Ein remote-debugging?


----------



## jackler (1. Okt 2004)

Ich habe die Firewall (SuSEFirewall2) auch schon komplett deaktiviert - funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

Das "remote-debugging" sollte schon so passen (komischerweise funktioniert es unter Red Hat 9 einwandfrei). Ich denke, dass ganze ist mehr ein Problem von SuSE Linux.

Ich habe gestern schon alle möglichen Optionen in den Debugging-Einstellungen von Netbeans probiert - leider habe ich stets die o.a. Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Hat jemand sonst eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

- Jack


----------

